# 66 Coppertone Collegiate



## TehKernal

Picked up this Collegiate a couple of months ago, and finally got it back together. I cleaned it up, regreased all the bearings, swapped the Sprint derailleur for a Suntour Cyclone, new tubes, new chain, and changed the headlight and taillight bulbs for LEDs. I’m pretty stoked with how it came out!


----------



## Cory

So you put a bunch of time/money into it. If you were me you would immediately sale it for a loss. Lol. 
Really though looks great and fun bike. Gotta have coppertone! Here is a pic of my Blue Varsity set up similar. 
Enjoy!



Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## TehKernal

Sell it immediately, for a loss? You sound like my wife, lol! That’s a good looking Varsity you have there!


----------



## GTs58

That sure is purdy. Coppertone in the sunlight can't be beat. 

As found in an Attic, then out tanning in the Arizona sun.


----------



## markoshawn

Wow I had a Varsity version of the OPs bike, bought when I was around 11 years old. Brings back some really good memories.


----------



## Sven

Sweet looking bike. You did a great job!!! Hopefully you didn't build to sell it right away


----------



## TehKernal

Thanks! I don’t plan on selling this one, this is the bike I’m going to cruise the neighborhood with.


----------



## Schwinn499

Fun bikes!


----------



## TehKernal

I’m digging seeing everyone else’s coppertone rides!


----------



## GTs58

TehKernal said:


> I’m digging seeing everyone else’s coppertone rides!




Did you notice we have matching tires? I thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## TehKernal

GTs58 said:


> Did you notice we have matching tires? I thought that was pretty funny.



Huh, I didn’t notice that!


----------



## new2olbikes

Very nice color, it's on the list now. Great job on the clean up too.


----------



## TehKernal

new2olbikes said:


> Very nice color, it's on the list now. Great job on the clean up too.



Thanks! If you don’t mind me asking, what list are you referring to?


----------



## TehKernal

So the guy I got the bike from found the original paperwork from when his father in law bought the bike in 66, pretty neat!


----------



## juvela

-----

Wonderful colour and condition.

Beautiful job; thanks so much for posting!   

Seeing the top tube shift lever mount made me wonder if I could recall the first year for the Schwinn Approved Huret stem shifters.  Am thinking it was ~1969, but the experts will know for sure...

You might wish to keep an eye out for the no-slide support for the Pletscher mount so it can't slip and mess up that wonderful paint.


-----


----------



## bikerbluz

Pretty sure 67 was the first year for the stem mounted shifters.


----------



## juvela

bikerbluz said:


> Pretty sure 67 was the first year for the stem mounted shifters.




-----

Thanks very much @bikerbluz, spot on!  

Here is the 1967 catalogue showing the derailleur geared lightweights fitted with them -

https://bikehistory.org/catalogs/1967.html

Interesting backgrounds, shot at Universal Studios in California.

-----


----------



## TehKernal

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Wonderful colour and condition.
> 
> Beautiful job; thanks so much for posting!
> 
> Seeing the top tube shift lever mount made me wonder if I could recall the first year for the Schwinn Approved Huret stem shifters.  Am thinking it was ~1969, but the experts will know for sure...
> 
> You might wish to keep an eye out for the no-slide support for the Pletscher mount so it can't slip and mess up that wonderful paint.
> 
> 
> -----



Thanks! I’m way ahead of ya, I put the no slide support on it already.


----------



## Schwinn499

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> 
> Seeing the top tube shift lever mount made me wonder if I could recall the first year for the Schwinn Approved Huret stem shifters. Am thinking it was ~1969, but the experts will know for sure...
> 
> 
> -----




1967

Edit: oops didnt see the response with the answer already posted.


----------



## juvela

-----

Minor mechanicing tip -

The drums on these older Huret shift levers are slightly smaller than everyone else's.

When you mix them with non-Huret mechs it can take somewhat more lever travel to effect a shift.

After you have had an opportunity to use the machine a bit shift it onto to small cog and take up any slack there may be in the cable.

Otherwise you may have to have the lever back parallel with the top tube to get the chain onto the large cog.

Huret went to a normal size drum beginning with the launch of the Jubile gear ensemble in 1973.

Ensembles such as Club, Challenger & Eco have the normal size drum.

Thanks again for sharing this mount!  

----


----------



## TehKernal

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Minor mechanicing tip -
> 
> The drums on these older Huret shift levers are slightly smaller than everyone else's.
> 
> When you mix them with non-Huret mechs it can take somewhat more lever travel to effect a shift.
> 
> After you have had an opportunity to use the machine a bit shift it onto to small cog and take up any slack there may be in the cable.
> 
> Otherwise you may have to have the lever back parallel with the top tube to get the chain onto the large cog.
> 
> Huret went to a normal size drum beginning with the launch of the Jubile gear ensemble in 1973.
> 
> Ensembles such as Club, Challenger & Eco have the normal size drum.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing this mount!
> 
> ----



Good to know! Is there anything you don’t know?


----------



## juvela

-----

Difference is modest - not a major concern.

Schwinn has mix kitted their gear ensembles with Huret and non-Huret components themselves.

For instance, the Sports Tourer of 1971 featured the Schwinn Approved Huret stem controls paired with Schwinn Approved Huret front mech and Campagnolo Gran Turismo rear mech.

Shortly thereafter the Sports Tourer had a similar setup but with a Shimano Crane GS rear mech.

----


----------



## Eric Amlie

juvela said:


> Shortly thereafter the Sports Tourer had a similar setup but with a Shimano Crane GS rear mech.




I think Schwinn quickly came to realize that the Gran Turismo wasn't a very good derailleur.


----------



## Schwinn499

Eric Amlie said:


> I think Schwinn quickly came to realize that the Gran Turismo wasn't a very good derailleur.



I hear everyone say this but my '71 shifts great. Maybe I just have a good bike mechanic


----------



## Eric Amlie

The one I had on my '71 P15 Paramount liked to skip over cogs. It didn't want to shift just one cog at a time. That all went away when I replaced it with a Campy Rally.


----------



## Roger Henning

Eric the Rallys were better and that was what was on my P10-9 when I bought it.  Still have it in a box but the Paramount has a Shimano Crane GS (Dura Ace) long cage on it and now it shifts well.  Roger


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Beautiful Collegiate!! If I remember correctly, they only came in coppertone in 66 and 67. 
Here’s my ‘67-


----------



## juvela

-----

Shift lever addendum(b) -

In case you may be interested, Huret offered a natural rubber cover specifically for shift levers of this pattern.

It is item nr.  1851 -





every example encountered or worked with has been an off-white colour -





however, VB shows coloured examples as well -

http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?ID=4806A3DD-A554-4472-85A5-F05C37B14A28&Enum=103&AbsPos=397

Item shows up somewhat regularly abob upon the waves of the embaymenture.

-----


----------



## Scout Evans

Coppertone was offered from 1963 through 1968. I've had a couple of them, a 63 Jaguar and a 65 Continental, but the paint was nowhere near as good as these here.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Scout Evans said:


> Coppertone was offered from 1963 through 1968.




Coppertone was offered at least as early as 1960 on the Continental.


----------



## Scout Evans

Thanks, I learn something new everyday. I stand corrected! Coppertone was offered on many Schwinn models beginning in 1963, but was a choice only on the Continental beginning in 1960, according to the catalogs.


----------



## juvela

Eric Amlie said:


> Coppertone was offered at least as early as 1960 on the Continental.
> 
> View attachment 941197





------

Thank you!

Have an incomplete example like the machine in your photo.

Needs bits which could probably be had here at thecabe...

...either that or vend as-is.

-----


----------



## new2olbikes

TehKernal said:


> Thanks! If you don’t mind me asking, what list are you referring to?





My list of, Bikes I will keep my eyes open for..


----------



## Deebo

Coppertone Gang! Here's my 67 deluxe.


----------



## TehKernal

Deebo said:


> Coppertone Gang! Here's my 67 deluxe.
> View attachment 968952



I dig it! By the way, my pop’s trippin man, he want me to ask for my bike back, you know I wouldn’t trip!


----------



## Deebo

TehKernal said:


> I dig it! By the way, my pop’s trippin man, he want me to ask for my bike back, you know I wouldn’t trip!



WHAT BIKE!?


----------



## TehKernal

Deebo said:


> WHAT BIKE!?



The beach cruiser, the one I let you use a couple weeks ago, the one I keep asking you about!


----------



## West is the Best

Yes the Coppertone is really nice, Beautiful bike. Cory, see you at Huntington Beach on the 4th! I hope to be cruising my KTM by then.


----------



## Schwinndemonium

My 1968.


----------



## Schwinndemonium

Yup!! I still have all my bikes...


----------

